# Microserver with LTO3 and separate PSU (Photo)



## freebuser (Sep 9, 2015)

Just thought of uploading these images in case someone wondering whether this is possible!
Enjoy...


----------



## Crivens (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks nice - what is the temperature when the front door is closed? This looks suspiciously like some swedish rack (a.k.a. ikea)


----------



## freebuser (Sep 10, 2015)

Crivens said:


> Looks nice - what is the temperature when the front door is closed? This looks suspiciously like some swedish rack (a.k.a. ikea)



Temperature difference between outside the cabinet and inside the cabinet is around 4-6 deg. Celsius.

Looking at the HDD SMART details the maximum temp was 32 deg. Celsius.
CPU sitting at around 40 deg C, and reach 50 deg. C when I compile ports.

I used to monitor the inside temperature which didn't go beyond 29 deg. Celsius to date. The maximum reached during the Denon operation which is above the server anyway.

This is a custom made book shelf with the server cabinet. The TV is wall mounted on the other side of the green wall (purposely designed during construction) to allow to put all the wires and other stuff in the cabinet.

As you can see on the photos the door is modified to allow airflow , with two 120mm Silent fans. No noticeable noise as this whole setup is in the study room.


----------

